# what weight oil do you guys use in your sander gearbox?



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

hi guys just wondering what weight gear oil you use in your sanders clutch gearbox i have an older spreader no info on it. thanks


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

what type of sander we normally use lightweight gear oil


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

We use 90w. Same oil we put in our trailer hubs.


----------

